# Dinafem White Widow buds.....



## rebel (Jan 10, 2014)

here is my Dinafem WW. Chopped today at close to 10 weeks. enjoy !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice Rebel. Good Job Bro.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful WW buds, rebel, you do Dinafem proud, I'm sure


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2014)

Good job there.  Hope you like the WW.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

:hubba: 

:icon_smile: 


enjoy your work my friend


----------



## rebel (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you all !!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2014)

Let me know how it smokes ...I have some dinafem gear ive been curious about running.


looks tasty!!!!


----------



## rebel (Feb 4, 2014)

been curing in the jar for a month now. not bad, hits 1st making u wanna get up and do something. then 1/2 or so, munchies, then start getting sleepy.  not harsh, no special flavor.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank ya pardner


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 22, 2016)

I Love WW :bongin:


----------

